# Wer klebt Teichfolie in Nordeutschland Landkreis Friesland



## Koiteich2013 (3. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

suche jemanden der mir Teichfolie schweißt in Varel Landkreis Friesland. Der Teich soll ca 15m mal 6m sein, Eigentlich wollte ich einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen. Zur Zeit favorisiere ich aber einen Misch aus Naturagart Klärteich mit einem Schwimmteich und Steilwänden.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer klebt Teichfolie in Nordeutschland Landkreis Friesland*

Hallo Heiko!
Wenn sich keiner meldet,denn fragt doch mal in Dachdeckerfirmen an. Im Dachbereich werden auch Folien verschweißt zB. Sanafil oa.!
Folie schweißen geht erst ab 1mm Stärke und man braucht einen Wind stillen Tag dazu.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich meine draußen nicht in der Halle und nicht mit Automaten.

LG Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer klebt Teichfolie in Nordeutschland Landkreis Friesland*

Muß es denn folie sein?
Frank marquardt (user: lifra) verlegt und schweißt hdpe (schwarz) . . .und er wohnt im friesland 

Wenn du magst kannste seine tel. nr. haben. . .aber nur via pn 

Mandy


----------



## Speedy 1975 (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer klebt Teichfolie in Nordeutschland Landkreis Friesland*

Schau mal bei eBay kleinanzeiger....in Suche koi eingeben.
In edewecht gibts da jemanden der inseriert dort. 
Grüsse aus der Umgebung von varel.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer klebt Teichfolie in Nordeutschland Landkreis Friesland*



Speedy 1975 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei eBay kleinanzeiger....in Suche koi eingeben.
> In edewecht gibts da jemanden der inseriert dort.
> Grüsse aus der Umgebung von varel.



Sorry es sollte heissen 
Koi oder teichfolie in der Suche eingeben geht beides.


----------



## Zebragras (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer klebt Teichfolie in Nordeutschland Landkreis Friesland*

Die Firma Mielkes Teiche arbeiten europaweit  GLG


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wer klebt Teichfolie in Nordeutschland Landkreis Friesland*

Hi
Kann dir die Fa. Aquatec in Edewech empfehlen.
Andre hat mir dieses Jahr meine Folie reingemacht.
Tip-Top Arbeit super schnell und guter Preis.
Kann ich nur empfehlen er verlegt Bundesweit.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (22. März 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe einen Dachdecker der das schweißen übernimmt.


----------



## koiteich1 (23. März 2014)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe einen Dachdecker der das schweißen übernimmt.


 Na super
Hoffentlich kennt sich der gute Mann auch mit Teichfolie aus


----------



## Andyzx12r (23. März 2014)

Ich würde gern mal fragen: Warum nun nicht mehr Naturagart?
Ich finde das mit dem Filtergraben ganz spannend...


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. März 2014)

Den PF will ich ja trotzdem bauen, auch will ich aus dem PF saugen und dann durch einen Standartfilter wieder einspeisen. Nur die Abstufungen und die Verpanzerung möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Christopher (17. Juli 2014)

Sonst könntest Du auch bei der Firma ,ich meine das es Wassergarten oder so heißt .
Das in Nortmoor,bei Leer.
Das ist eine Firma die nur Teiche und Teich- Zubehör  haben.
Christoph.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (22. Juli 2014)

Es gibt einige Firmen die das in unserer Gegend machen. Leider kann ich mir das nicht leisten. Am liebsten würde ich das selber machen, oder jemanden einen Tag  bezahlen, bar auf die Hand.


----------



## Christopher (29. Juli 2014)

Aber man kann es doch so wie Du sagst kleben,nur man braucht dafür einen Spezialkleber.
Es kann auch sein das es so was beim Multi- Süd in Leer gibt.
Im Gartencenter haben die für den Teich viele Sachen.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich habe steile Wände. Schweißen soll besser sein, da ich nach dem Verbinden keinen Druck mehr brauche,


----------



## JensM (30. Juli 2014)

Moin !



> Warum nun nicht mehr Naturagart?
> Ich finde das mit dem Filtergraben ganz spannend...


Ich habe zwischendurch mal ( 3 Jahre) über einen Filtergraben gefiltert.
Das mag bei einem Schwimmteich noch funktionieren; bei einem Koi-Teich mit stark wachsenden Fischen nicht; zumindest nicht auf Dauer.
Wenn überhaupt, dann im Bypass mit gereinigtem Wasser.


Gruß Jens,
dessen Teich auch Fa. Aquatec aus Edewecht geschweißt hat


----------



## Koiteich2013 (30. Juli 2014)

ist Dein Teich bei den Referenz Angaben der Firma zu sehen ?


----------



## JensM (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo !


----------

